# Painted Wheel Love



## saladshooter (Feb 22, 2019)

Who else digs on bikes with painted wheels? Here are few that I have. Post yours up!

Thanks
Chad


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## CWCMAN (Feb 22, 2019)

The only one I have with painted rims. This has been in my stable for over 30 years. Actually, I have a killer original paint CWC delivery cycle with painted rims. Not assembled yet


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Feb 22, 2019)

CWCMAN said:


> The only one I have with painted rims. This has been in my stable for over 30 years. Actually, I have a killer original paint CWC delivery cycle with painted rims. Not assembled yet
> View attachment 953247




Nice bike.....


----------



## piercer_99 (Feb 22, 2019)

these three have stock painted rims.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Feb 22, 2019)

Pa







saladshooter said:


> Who else digs on bikes with painted wheels? Here are few that I have. Post yours up!
> 
> Thanks
> Chad
> ...



Painted wheels and blackwalls all the way!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 23, 2019)

39 Shelby Flyer.



39 Westfield.

Love enameled rims! Especially if it's a color other than white/ivory. Just noticed that several of my builds have painted rims as well.....



As found w/gray rims black pinstripes.




After some parts swapping.




















Etc., etc., etc.......


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Feb 25, 2019)

Where's the love?!

Couple more


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2019)

Yep!
I'm a big fan of the painted rims!























Chrome is so overrated. Lol!


----------



## John G04 (Feb 25, 2019)

I need to find some more only have 2 right now but love them


----------



## TWBikesnstripes (Feb 25, 2019)

Painted & Pinstriped Wheels
35 (36) Mead Ranger, 25 Mead Ranger, 
23 Mead Pathfinder & Roadmaster Custom


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 25, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 99 bikes (Mar 2, 2019)

Painted rims are the best. These are original on my current project,  2-tone green on wood.


----------



## saladshooter (May 2, 2019)

1938 Roadmaster Standard


----------



## rollfaster (May 2, 2019)

I’ll play...


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mymando (May 2, 2019)

Painted wheels always look so much better, they just have that mojo!!


----------



## mrg (May 3, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 3, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (May 3, 2019)

1940 Western Flyer, Heavy Duty original Morrow/Eclipse wheels.


----------



## piercer_99 (May 3, 2019)

Well, not really painted anymore, now they are powder coated Lobdell's.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 3, 2019)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 3, 2019)

My crusty Elgin


----------



## jimbo53 (May 3, 2019)

I built up a set of white w/black pins S2's for a 51 Schwinn D13. Wanted a more muscular look so built with heavi-duty ss 11g spokes and add some beefy Deli 26 x 2.35 blackwalls.


----------



## Kickstand3 (May 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 12, 2020)

Finally! Some more painted wheels!

36 Colson


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 12, 2020)

39 Monark 5 bar


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 12, 2020)

1953 Schwinn BF Goodrich Challenger and a 1941 Schwinn DX


----------



## p51mustang55 (Apr 12, 2020)

1938 Schwinn C Model.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2020)

1927 X


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 12, 2020)

*
*


----------



## John Gailey (Apr 12, 2020)

Love the painted wheels


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 12, 2020)

Before and after 
39 DX
Happy Easter


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 12, 2020)

With matching tires


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 14, 2020)

1939 his and hers


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 14, 2020)

...


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## tripple3 (Apr 15, 2020)

Many miles Musselman.
Painted hoops and black-out hubs.
Much Love!


----------



## Just Jeff (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## OZ1972 (Apr 16, 2020)

Sweet bikes love tnis thread !!!!!!


----------



## bikejunk (Apr 21, 2020)

These 2 are both Westfield made Elgins from some of their best art Deco years for girls bikes --love the fine line pinstripes and the color combos


----------

